# Thank you for your attention. Goodbye. Have a nice trip!



## Lingo Guide

Hi everyone!

I'm a tourist guide and I like to surprise my guests with a few words in their language. I'll be very grateful if someone could tell me how to do this in Korean. I don't read hangul, so please write it down in the Roman script. I know how to pronounce Romanized Korean. 

At the departure I'd like to say something like: *Thank you (for your attention). Goodbye. Have a nice trip! 

*Thanks!


----------



## Kross

Hello, Lingo Guide

*Thank you (for your attention). Goodbye. Have a nice trip!*
-> 경청해주셨어 감사합니다. 안녕히 가시고 즐거운 여행이 되세요.
-> Gyeongcheonghaejusyeosseo Gamsahapnida. Annyeonghi Gasigo Jeulgeun Yeohaenge Doeseyo.


----------



## RadkeRonnie

Kross, would it not be this? 
경청해주셔서 감사합니다. 안녕히 가시고 즐거운 여행이 되세요.

Also, your romanization of the vowels 어 and 이 is inconsistent. It should be like this:
Gyeongcheonghaejusyeoseo Gamsahapnida. Annyeonghi Gasigo Jeulg*eo*un Yeohaeng*i *Doeseyo.

But Lingo Guide, as I said in the other thread, try to learn the pronunciation through listening. It'll be much better that way.


----------



## Kross

Hello RadkeRonnie

I really appreciate you correcting my mistakes. Since I had't done something like this before I made a few errors. (Actually I just wished I could have uploaded my recorded voice about the senence for mutual convenience and benefits.) 

In the beginning it was something like hairsplitting difficulty.  but I felt it rewarding later.


----------

